
‘It’s irresponsible’: Washington state sees sudden rise in Covid parties - samizdis
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/may/06/its-irresponsible-washington-state-sees-sudden-rise-in-covid-parties
======
dekhn
this story has already been retracted by the city officials.

